# POLL: How much art do you draw?



## Lewi (Sep 11, 2009)

Basicly, how much art do you draw? With me, it's a few times a week.


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Lewi said:


> Answer the poll above.



Mega fail.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

The nonexistant one?

It must be one of those invisible polls.

EDIT: lol


----------



## Lewi (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The nonexistant one?
> 
> It must be one of those invisible polls.


 
It exsists now...


----------



## Lewi (Sep 11, 2009)

Uro said:


> Mega fail.


It's there now.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Lewi said:


> It exsists now...



Okay. Already submitted.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

if it means "how much you spend on art" versus "how much art" then I would say I work on my art every single day.... but I generally dont finish pieces every day. I finish them at least once a week.


----------



## Lewi (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> if it means "how much you spend on art" versus "how much art" then I would say I work on my art every single day.... but I generally dont finish pieces every day. I finish them at least once a week.


  Cool!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 11, 2009)

"Few times a week".  That.  Unless I'm really bored then it's more often.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

a few times a month.

i get so bogged down by homwork, school, social life that i dont find much time for it.
(not that id be any good anyway lol)

but if ive free time and the mood strikes me, ill sketch out something.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2009)

Few times a month if I'm having a REALLY PRODUCTIVE month.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2009)

Never.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 11, 2009)

A few times a week. I never finish any of them though. They just become an addition to my hordes of sloppy, sketchy incompletes.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

If I could draw, it'd all be porn.

...
MWA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!

serialy, Little bit here and there.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 11, 2009)

A few times per month. At least one 3-panel strip each month.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't draw, so, never.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

all I do is draw. lawl.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2009)

A few times a week.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 11, 2009)

Depends on my mood and my current situation.

Ranges between several times a day, to a few times a month.


----------



## Seas (Sep 11, 2009)

I draw something every day, even if it means just adding one tree to a work-in-progress panoramic picture....

I finish one uploadworthy picture every 20 days on average.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 11, 2009)

A few times a week. More or less depending on what I feel like.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't draw, why?, cause I can't draw, except maybe a squiggly lime.

EDIT: I mean line not lime.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 11, 2009)

I dunno what to put on there, I only drew once and I haven't really practice afterwards D:


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

Several times daily. Some come out better than others, but I can almost always be found drawing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Several times daily. Some come out better than others, but I can almost always be found drawing.



those are some AWESOME anthro snakes.


----------



## Klay (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't draw for shit, >.< so never.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 11, 2009)

Once a month, more or less. Maybe mostly less. >_>


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 11, 2009)

I can draw at some times in the day. it's take me some time before I can have it finished.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I do doodles almost every day, but never put them up on fa. The art i do put up on fa is done a few times a month though depending on school work


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 11, 2009)

Um, I'm really not good at drawing. Sometimes I feel totally inspired to draw, but nothing ever comes out right.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 11, 2009)

A few days a week


----------



## Ratte (Sep 11, 2009)

Everyday

feels good man

Just haven't had the time to post shit on FA.


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to upgrade myself to draw everyday.

But...I got things to do.
Like think up stories to write.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Sep 11, 2009)

I said a few times a week, but it really depends on what my schedule is like for that week. Some weeks have too much studying for me to draw much, others are nearly blank. Then there's also quick doodles I do during a boring lecture. XP


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2009)

Man, I'm _really_ at the low end of the drawing amount spectrum, it seems.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to draw every day, but after the soul-crushing realization that I'll never improve I usually only draw about once or twice a week now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 11, 2009)

Several times a day, the minimum is 30 minutes a day. I don't care about art to post, I do a lot of studies...my sketchbooks are filled with them.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't care about art to post, I do a lot of studies...my sketchbooks are filled with them.



I should really get into the habit of something like this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> I should really get into the habit of something like this.



If you ever read want to read Art & Fear, let me know

It's not that drawing something that's "expected" got easier per say, it's still work. It just got a lot better when I had a lot of studies behind it. If I do a lot of anatomy studies other things start getting better. Line weight and judging proportions. Doesn't mean I don't make mistakes still, plenty of them but it's been easier.

Also, not all my studies are just pencil and paper, a lot are color mixing, and painting exercises. Painting is drawing too. 

I had to go out and get more sketchbooks, I find that it's nice to keep one around that's like wallet sized even if I don't expect to make gigantic finished works, it's like a mini diary of doodles and things I see when I go out.

That's why I keep encouraging people to get the fuck outside and draw lol.  

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1215591


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you ever read want to read Art & Fear, let me know



Yeah, I'd like that.


----------



## krisCrash (Sep 12, 2009)

Usually a couple of times per day


----------



## Greykitty (Sep 12, 2009)

I draw once a day usually.  Usually more though unless my day has gotten too busy or I'm ill. XD


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

I draw constantly, but most of my artwork is unsatisfactory by my standards, plus I don't have a scanner, so I don't post anything.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Sep 12, 2009)

all the time. i rarely go a day without sketching, coloring or working on something.


----------



## Utsukushii (Sep 12, 2009)

I draw often. It's just, I'm a perfectionist when it comes to drawing so I'll spend way more time than other people trying to perfect one detail and then never actually submit it, lol.


----------



## wolfsymphony (Sep 12, 2009)

All day, everday pretty much.

Dropped out of current course, just got back into drawing and I'm slowly building up my folio to get into a different course next year.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Sep 12, 2009)

At this point, I pretty much eat, sleep and breath art.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

every day,, several somethings even if just a small addition or sketching an idea or getting something ready for a tattoo.


----------



## heresydarling (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to draw all day, every day, it seemed. Now that I am working full-time I generally draw all day on the weekends, and a few evenings a week. I spend the rest of my time THINKING about what to draw though!


----------



## Agent Elrond (Sep 13, 2009)

*looks in vain for "many times a day" option*

A well. *chooses "once a day"*

I am assuming this is counting the number of projects one works on each day, rather than number of pieces finished. I'll generally have three or four separate projects going at the same time which I work on each dayâ€¦


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2009)

Agent Elrond said:


> *looks in vain for "many times a day" option*
> 
> A well. *chooses "once a day"*
> 
> I am assuming this is counting the number of projects one works on each day, rather than number of pieces finished. I'll generally have three or four separate projects going at the same time which I work on each dayâ€¦



The second option is "A few times a day"


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I draw once a day but they aren't much. I'm not good at drawing though


----------



## Charlie (Sep 23, 2009)

I Draw Either 1 or 2 Pictures A Day, Depending On If I Feel Up To It.
But I Sketch A lot On Paper.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 23, 2009)

Voted _A few times a month._


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been drawing pretty much every day since my tablet's been working. Most of it's on my DA, though. I have too much free time.


----------



## Kilehye (Sep 25, 2009)

Apparently I've drawn on average ~1.6 drawings per day this year so far, lol.
I tend to try to doodle something at least every day, but some days I draw five+ pics (especially on ustream days), some days I forget or can't stand whatever I try to do.


----------



## dwolv (Sep 29, 2009)

I make sure everyday I work on something (usually new) and I also study art a bit as well.


----------



## outward (Sep 29, 2009)

This is a little difficult to answer, primarily because I draw anything from sketches to full digital works at different rates, and because I tend to span back and forth from obsessive drawing periods to stagnant 'down times.'

For the most part, I sketch several times a week.

In terms of completed pieces, I'm lucky to get one down a month.


----------



## eyolf (Sep 30, 2009)

i cant draw to save my life :'(
but im trying to learn so i can draw my fursona which has never been drawn lol


----------



## Donryu (Oct 1, 2009)

After having being the guy that started the 100 sketch challenge and doing almost having drawn 40 finished pieces, I've done about 160 pics in the last month and a half.. I'd say a few times a day so I can have decent turnaround time..   But ya know it's easy to do if you really love to draw.


----------



## Yaps (Oct 2, 2009)

Rarely. But I want to learn how!


----------



## Aude (Oct 4, 2009)

Technically, I draw a few times a day. Maybe once or twice for personal artwork, and about twice (although for ~6 hours) for school.


----------



## sakket (Oct 4, 2009)

i lied to the poll. do i get a prize?


----------



## feathery (Oct 5, 2009)

For me it dependes, I usually draw one big piece a month or a few average pieces per month, it really depends on my mood.


----------



## Coug (Oct 5, 2009)

I doodle everyday but I only finish one or two full color pieces a month.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't draw for shit, but I do it from time to time to ease my boredom.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 9, 2009)

Rather depends, since my inspiration and muse tends to fluctuate; sometimes I'm very prolific and either draw once a day to a couple times a day, to only once or twice a month.


----------

